# snow



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Well would someone wake up Nash ,, we got 1 inch of snow as of now and it's still snowing ,,, Nash wanted me to let him know when it's snowing my way so he could fire up the MH and camp in it ,,, so here u go    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Bty i hate snow ,, lived in it when i lived out west ,, and besides that IT"S COLD  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: snow

Hey Rod, we are supposed to get flurries from the same storm.  The Blue Ridge Mountains are going to protect us.  So far nothing.  Very cold the next 2 days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: snow

well weather update ,,, still snowing ,, but now cannot see across my fields ,, the cows are bedded down in a circle around the hay pile ,, so i know from them it's gonna be cold ,,, wait a sec ,, how come i need to look at the cows for the temps ,, there is a new thing called a thermometer ,, so i have been told ,, any one have one of these modern day devices,, and know how to use it  :question:  :question:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

That cold stuff is all the way down to us in South Brevard County Florida.  Suppose to get wind chills in the 20s tonight.  I thought I was spending Winter in a Warmer place.  Furnace is kicking on and off so staying nice and warm.  Even suppose to maybe get some flurries from out on the ocean.   Guess it is still better than single digits back home in Indiana.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2008)

RE: snow

HEY Rod he probably wrapped up in a blanket keeping warm. Here in the middle of GA it got down to 25 with wind chill of 11. I know that not as cold as where you are but that cold to us. and we don't like the snow here . we may travel out west to go snow skiing or snow Mobiling but in those condition you can leave it and come back where it doesn't snow at least that often.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

What's snow.   :laugh: Cold yes, tomorrow 20 degrees in the morning.  Snow no :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

Hey Rod, got to have a picture with a noterized stamp before I fill the gas tank and head that way.  last time I came nothing but ice :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## PattieAM (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

Here in merry Maryland overlooking the Potomac River, we have the wind.....and had snow flurries/showers this morning, and thermometer claims its 36 degrees.  Went out to check my PUP I recently winterized and haven't closed up yet - wind had blown the battery charger connections and battery is now dead (probably beeped to death during the night but winds kept me from hearing it).  Sure hope it takes a charge.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

Last I heard on the radio, every Contiguous US State will get down into the 20's tonight.  IT MUST BE GLOBAL WARMING    :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

Just noticed that DL has traveled all states in the lower 48.  Could diesel fumes have anything to do with this cold spell and global warming?  Soon as he parks that Dogde bet it clears and warms up    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

U might be on to something Nash ,,, it is gonna get BRRRRRRRRRRR cold here tonight ,, we are expecting 11 degrees tonight , but with the wind it will be near ZERO and then some ,, our high today was only 28 with wind chill of 19 ,, again 
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ,,,,
snow did not last long ,, it was on the roads this morning but gone by noon


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

We did not get any snow, but COLD!  Low in the teens tonight and maybe 32 tomorrow.  Teens again tomorrow night, then a warming trend.  Back in the 60's by the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: snow

same here ken ,, tomorrow night low 20's and then upper 40's ,, then by friday and into the weekend upper 60's ... now i can handle that    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## PattieAM (Jan 3, 2008)

Re: snow

Can't tell you what our current temp is here (Maryland) today, but the high winds of the last two days have pushed the river's water out, and low temps have given the shoreline a nice area of ice (salt water).  Took a few pictures, and am very glad to be inside!  What's even better is that in a few weeks, this will all be a memory!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2008)

Re: snow

Crank the Dogde up DL, we need some more global warming  . Temp was 13 at 6:30 Am  .  Sure am glad we got global warming :laugh: Pond froze over in Alabama.  Maybe I can go ice skating if the global warm conditions hold   :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 3, 2008)

Re: snow

Hey Kenneth, the furnace worked absolutely fantastic last night.  Kept us as warm as toast.  Still on my first LP tank (been here for three months, but only cooked using the LP).  I don't think the switch to the other tank is "automatic".


----------

